# SRAM ETAP Swork Tarmac



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I am not sure but I think this is one of the first Tarmac Etap setup with no extras.

I must say I love the color scheme.

Wheels will be changed later when I have time to find something else to go with it.

I wish the pics would post according to how I uploaded them.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Truly beautiful ! I wouldn't have gone eTap so soon as I'm sure the thing will get finely tuned as time goes by but I'm sure it's a joy to ride nonetheless. So,it's a new bike ( your 245.889th :lol::lol::lol or you just upgraded it ?


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Thats a new build but I did take apart my last Tarmac that I picked up last month. The Specialized Dealer in Taiwan said they can help me get this frame for me that for the ETAP groupset to make it look cleaner. So I asked them to order and here it is.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice bike...

Tell me about your seat?


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Migen21 said:


> Nice bike...
> 
> Tell me about your seat?


Its a great seat, its the SWork Power Saddle and I chose size 143. Amazingly, at first I thought I would not like it, but it came with my VIAS and after I tried it for a while, this will be number 4 in my collection. The rest I am still mostly using San Marco Aspide series. It is very firm but not hard on my but. Also you have to try the size out before you buy it. I had a loaner saddle in a larger size and that did not fit me right.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Final setup complete for this TARMAC.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

That's one great looking bike.


----------



## faroodi (Dec 25, 2012)

FeltF75rider said:


> That's one great looking bike.


^^ this


----------

